# West Yorkshire Indonesia Coffee Supplier: Gayo Highland, Mandheling, Toraja, Java



## BNbaroto (Aug 15, 2014)

Hello everyone. Just joined the forum and couldn't find any dedicated sub forum for new members saying "hello im new", so i thought i might as well do it here.

Always been a coffee lover and just started a new venture in coffee industry as green beans supplier for Indonesian coffee:

- Gayo Highland (Aceh),

- Mandheling (Aceh),

- Toraja (Sulawesi)

- Java Preanger,

all Arabica.

Would love to hear from anyone around West Yorkshire area who would be interested to have a little chat while sampling the product in the next 2 weeks. Thank you all.

Cheers


----------



## BNbaroto (Aug 15, 2014)

Just noticed that i am apparently a "green bean" being a new member.. no pun intended..


----------

